# Days Off 9/8/13



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

I just finished my first 28 day rotation in Africa late last week. After getting settled in at the house, it was time for some fishing. Thankfully the weather cooperated for once! Me, my wife, and two friends loaded up yesterday (9/8/13) and headed south from p'cola around noon. Stopped at the bait spot and loaded the livewell with some rubies. Then about 15 miles out ran across a patch of weeds that was loaded up with 3-4" hard tails. I don't know if I've ever started a trip with this many good looking baits. 

We managed to get to the first deep drop spot in ~500' around 3:00. The deep drop spots I had scoped out were all new territory. No love at the first spot. Moved south a few miles to 550', and again no love. Third spot was a charm yielding a nice golden tile on the first drift. Reset for another drift and ended up getting stripped. At this point I was ready for some grouper. We moved to some spots nearby in 260'-270'. The scamp were loving the the little hardtails. We put on ice 4 or five scamp along with some mingos at that spot. The sun was starting to sink and we still didn't have any gags so off to another spot close by. First drop my wife and friend each pull up nice gags. Second drift and the misses pulls up another nice gag! We are all stoked! There were a couple fish here that we couldn't turn. I think we put another scamp and a couple mingos in the boat here also. The sun had sank so we decided to leave the fish biting and head back to the house. We were all happy with a beautiful day on the water and a decent haul of some good eating. We talked some shit about firing up the egg with some tilefish as soon as we got to the house. Sore backs and angry mosquitos persuaded us otherwise. Days off will continue...


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice fishies! Checkout of my fillet table in the pics section, it detracts mosquitos as well! jk
that's pretty deep drops, what weight sizes are you using?


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics!


----------

